# ip forwarding will nicht



## szifer (23. April 2004)

hi,

also ich habe ein problem mit dem ip forwarding. ich weiss solche threads gibts hier viele, aber leider konnte mir keiner weiterhelfen
ich benutze den bintec2300i router und habe dahinter ein netzwerk mit 5 rechnern. alle systeme laufen mit win2k pro.

nun möchte ich gerne auf einem rechner einen ftp laufen lassen. ich habe auch folgende einstellungen für's forwarding auf dem router vorgenommen:

Network Address Translation        on
Silent Deny                        no

Configuration for sessions requested from outside

Service      Destination      Source Dep.   Dest. Dep.  Port Remap
20/tcp       192.168.1.114    no            no          no
ftp          192.168.1.114    no            no          no

soweit sogut. von ausserhalb kann ich nun aber immernoch nicht auf den server.
dazu hier ein ausschnitt aus dem debug mode des router's:

11:05:19 INFO/INET: NAT: refused incoming session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.234.34
.134:445 <- 217.234.182.142:4415
11:05:20 INFO/INET: NAT: refused incoming session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.234.34
.134:445 <- 217.234.182.142:4415
11:05:21 INFO/INET: NAT: refused incoming session on ifc 10001 prot 6 217.234.34
.134:445 <- 217.234.182.142:4415
11:05:21 DEBUG/INET: NAT: delete session on ifc 10001 prot 6 192.168.1.114:2057/
217.234.34.134:35018 <-> 217.234.35.239:21

ich denke, dass es vielleicht wan-partner problem ist. ich kenne mich mit routern aber nicht so gut aus. vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand weiterhelfen.

gruss timo


----------



## gothic ghost (23. April 2004)

hi.
1.eine feste Route anlegen : Router -> Ftp-Pc mit  IP
2.Ports unter NAT eintragen, mit weiterleitung zum Ftp-Pc
3.Protokoll = UDP


----------



## szifer (23. April 2004)

hmm....wie leg ich denn ne feste route an? 
und muss ich udp bei der festen route angeben?
ich schau mal vielleicht find ich's ja
dank dir

gruss timo


----------



## szifer (23. April 2004)

also schnell gefunden falls es das is  :
X2300i Setup Tool                                      BinTec Communications AG
[IP][ROUTING][ADD]: IP Routing                                           X2300i
_______________________________________________________________________________

Route Type                  Host route
Network                     LAN

Destination IP-Address


Gateway IP-Address
Metric                      1

aber ich weiss nich wirklich was ich da angeben muss ausser bei destination warscheinlich meine lokale ip


----------



## gothic ghost (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von szifer _
> also schnell gefunden falls es das is  :


Destination IP-Address = Ftp-Pc

Gateway IP-Address = die des Routers


----------

